# RTE Player problems



## DB74 (21 Sep 2010)

RTE player never seems to work properly for me, either at home or in work.

The World Cup was atrocious on RTE online even though I could watch a different HD stream perfectly with no stuttering at all AT THE SAME TIME!

Download Speed is 3505 kbps
Upload Speed is 325 kbps
Ping Test 63ms

Any suggestions?


----------



## aristotle (21 Sep 2010)

They are good results, better than mine and I don't have any issues.

RTE player uses flash, right click on the player and check what version you are using? Should be version 10 as thats the newest version.

What operating system, broswer, and spec of machine are you using?


----------



## DB74 (21 Sep 2010)

Incredibly enough, Eircom actually came out today because there was a fault on the DSL line.

RTE Player works perfectly now (in work anyway) so must check tonight at home to see what my speeds are there.

I'm with Vodafone and it's a wireless connection so they won't be as good as the ones above anyway.

Thanks Aristotle


----------

